# Juice And Rate Of Consumption



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

Something I have noticed since acquiring a wide range of juices from different manufacturers is that some juices take longer to vape than others. If I fill up with VM a 2.5ml tank will last me 5 to 6 hours, whereas using E liquid, the tank will last 2 hours max.

Is this due to the PG/VG ratio, the quality of ingredients or is there another reason?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

My understanding is that it is linked to pg/vg mix.

So from what i have read the more pg there is in a solution the thinner the liquid.

Thinner liquids would vapourise faster than thicker liquids and thus would go through a tank faster than one that has a more VG base. IMHO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (20/2/14)

lol and here i thought the VG heavy blends would run out faster. i know the tastier ones do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

